# CHP pulled over this morning



## bubear99 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like another case of a power trip by a shmuck with a gun. My wife went through something similar a couple of years ago. We had moved to a new town and she was driving on the campus of a local college. She took a wrong turn and realized she was on a one way street going the wrong direction. She immediately turned off and within a few seconds a local campus cop pulled behind her and turned his lights on. She slowed down and put her hazards on and pulled over as soon as she could (they were on a bridge). When she pulled over he approached and proceeded to lecture her that she should have pulled over as soon as he turned his lights. Not only was he an ass, he was wrong. As long as she indicated her intentions (hazard lights) she could pull over as soon as it was safe. She actually did him a favor by pulling over in a location that reduced his risk. I realize that peace officers have a difficult job, but unfortunately there are way too many aholes on the force.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

bredi said:


> *euro plates just look so much better*. Kinda like how they were HDTV and 16x9 way before we were. I guess we just like being in a box.
> 
> Stupid comment I know, but just saying. Ours look dated, and are such an eyesore. Especially in the front.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. (Probably not a CHP sop.) (Didn't mean sop; don't know what I meant.)


----------



## TopDog5450 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Is this forum about BMW diesel cars or traffic stops?*



firstbimmer said:


> (Cross post in EuroDelivery forum but since its my Diesel, thought I'd post here too.)
> 
> Picked up car from dealer on 8/20, DMV sticker in window, euro plate on the back.
> 
> ...





aermetimmerfest said:


> Go to the local CHP office and file a formal complaint if you truly feel that the officer was out of line and being an ass. When you're in the office, request to speak with his sargeant and tell his sargeant about what happened, your vehicle's situation, and how you feel you were mistreated by a misinformed officer of his.
> 
> If he's not in the office, request his tel number or leave yours and request a call back. He will call you back. Be nice to him and tell him what happened and how you were treated. I guarantee that that officer will not bother you again on your way to work once you speak with his sargeant.
> 
> ...





firstbimmer said:


> Fortunately, I deal with CHP on a regular basis through my dealings at court as an attorney for the state. I spoke with an officer this afternoon who said the officer that pulled me over didn't know what he was talking about. I will be following up with a compaint but may do it informally.
> 
> Just really pisses me off. I had done NOTHING wrong and had all appropriate documents required of me. Officer clearly gave me a load of BS and made me sit in my car for 20 minutes while this played out AFTER realizing I picked up the car on 8/20. My dealer agreed to mail me a letter on dealer letterhead, outlining the dates and process associated with European Delivery so that I can provide if there is a next time.





bubear99 said:


> Sounds like another case of a power trip by a shmuck with a gun. My wife went through something similar a couple of years ago. We had moved to a new town and she was driving on the campus of a local college. She took a wrong turn and realized she was on a one way street going the wrong direction. She immediately turned off and within a few seconds a local campus cop pulled behind her and turned his lights on. She slowed down and put her hazards on and pulled over as soon as she could (they were on a bridge). When she pulled over he approached and proceeded to lecture her that she should have pulled over as soon as he turned his lights. Not only was he an ass, he was wrong. As long as she indicated her intentions (hazard lights) she could pull over as soon as it was safe. She actually did him a favor by pulling over in a location that reduced his risk. I realize that peace officers have a difficult job, but unfortunately there are way too many aholes on the force.


"When a true genius appears in the world, you may know him by this sign, that the dunces are all in confederacy against him." 
Jonathan Swift
:stickpoke


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

What to do for the next two months? Verify your information is correct, and report him for harassment if he pulls you over again. A car with euro plates is rare enough; it's not like he won't remember. Unless he's hitting the donuts too hard.


----------



## aermetimmerfest (Aug 9, 2011)

Here, let me fix it for ya,

this forum i_*s*_ about BMW diesel cars *and this thread was* about a traffic stop.

It seems you don't fancy the less than stellar comments about the OP's experience, but after all, this is a public message board.

Do you ask similar questions in every thread that does not specifically pertain to bmw diesels?

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, well, sometimes it's just a duck.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Not a huge deal, but wanted to give an update and a :thumbup: to my dealer. Got their letter in the mail that I had requested during the call that morning. Letter has dealer contact information, all the pertinent dates of the transaction listed, along with confirmation that the registration was sent in to the DMV. They also included a copy of a document indicating that the registration in the window allows the car to be legally driven.

I know its not necessary to have any of this, but it sure was nice of Sonnen to go out of their way to draft this up and send it out to me in such a quick manner. Its the same reason I'm on car #2 from them and will continue to buy from them as long as I own BMW's. Their customer service has been great. Not saying they're better than any other dealer, but we seldom share the positive dealer experiences we have.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

aermetimmerfest said:


> Here, let me fix it for ya,
> 
> this forum i_*s*_ about BMW diesel cars *and this thread was* about a traffic stop.
> 
> ...


Do we really care?:dunno:

The title speaks for itself, if not interested just stay out of it, please.:jack:


----------



## aermetimmerfest (Aug 9, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Do we really care?:dunno:
> 
> The title speaks for itself, if not interested just stay out of it, please.:jack:


Do you have me confused with the post I was replying to? I agree with you.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Could be.:dunno:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

TopDog5450 said:


> "When a true genius appears in the world, you may know him by this sign, that the dunces are all in confederacy against him."
> Jonathan Swift
> :stickpoke


Clearly this thread is all about a 335d owner that got pulled over inappropriately (at least in the OP's mind) by CHP.:tsk:


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey,it's California after all! Cops there are armed tax collectors,except.of course,when dealing with the state's "undocumented worker" population.Next time you're pulled over start speaking Spanish.You'll be on your way in no time.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

listerone said:


> Hey,it's California after all! Cops there are armed tax collectors,except.of course,when dealing with the state's "undocumented worker" population.Next time you're pulled over start speaking Spanish.You'll be on your way in no time.


One of my best childhood friends is a cop in Michigan. According to him a good 30-40% of his fellow patrolmen are complete a-holes with authoritarian personalities and power/anger issues. He also said some of them have been made that way by years of police work but most are like that from the get go. Don't even get him started on the racists and sexists in his department.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

3ismagic# said:


> One of my best childhood friends is a cop in Michigan. According to him a good 30-40% of his fellow patrolmen are complete a-holes with authoritarian personalities and power/anger issues. He also said some of them have been made that way by years of police work but most are like that from the get go. Don't even get him started on the racists and sexists in his department.


From what I can tell most departments/officers are that way. Really seems to take a certain personality to do that occupation.


----------



## Dano18 (Aug 19, 2011)

People are never happy when a Police Officer is around.... Because you either screwed up or sombody just screwed you up. Either way your not in the best of moods when you interact with them. It is a thankless job and you couldn't pay me enough to do it.


----------

